# Cluj has coffee!



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

Just returned from a stag do in Cluj, Romania, and I am pleased to report that there is a very good coffee scene! I even managed to get a splendid flat white in a club at 2am (you do strange things when you are drunk!)


----------

